# New Foreign Office guidance for international surrogacy



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I just thought some of you may find this useful. The FCO have issued some updated guidance setting out the processes for getting home with a baby born through surrogacy overseas and what documents etc need to be submitted with applications.

http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/blog/2014/02/11/new-foreign-office-guidance-for-parents-planning-international-surrogacy/


----------

